

Blame the Weather for Last Year’s Rise in U.S. Carbon Dioxide Emissions - cryptoz
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/532076/blame-the-weather-for-last-years-rise-in-us-carbon-dioxide-emissions/

======
jessejhernandez
Cool article it sounds counterintuitive when you're thinking of the term
"Global Warming". Unfortunately the majority of people equate "Global Warming"
to the Earth becoming "Globally Warmed" which is the opposite of actuality.
Global Warming is linked to more extreme weather overall and this article
presents an interesting point.

